# Other Pets > Dogs >  Different kinds of dog food?

## tideguyinva

I feed my dogs Royal Canin dog food.  But recently I have heard about a costco brand called kirkland that was pretty good.  Whats some of the brands that you feed your dog?  Also something that you would consider not a good source of food LOL.  I appreciate the feedback.

----------


## starmom

I feed my dog Cannidae and also some raw food as per the Raw Meaty Bones plan. Works well for my guy!!

----------


## whitewolf

I feed Innova Evo, harmony farms soft, and some RAW as well.

----------


## ptate

My dog has been on a complete raw diet for the past year until this past week. I just switched him to commercial dog food. I am feeding him Solid Gold brand of food now which seems pretty good.

----------


## dsirkle

If you don't mind paying through the nose, Science Diet is very good. There is nothing wrong with Kirtland if your dog will eat it. My dogs will not eat Eukanuba.

----------


## daaangconcepts

I feed Innova Evo Red Meat.  Buuuuttttt since the biggest bag I can get is like regular priced at $65 for like a 28lb bag aaaaand I have four pits to feed, I've started mixing it with either Cannidea or Diamond Performance brands.

Edit I have also mixed with the Solid Gold's Barking at the moon.  But that's still pricer then both Cannidea and Diamond.

----------


## katiadarling

I feed Wellness to my dogs.

----------


## desertpirate

I use Nutro Max dry food.  My blue heeler gets high energy and my shepherd gets a more standard adult food.  I use Pedigree wet food- the cuts of meat, not the loaf.  I have heard good things about Solid Gold.  I believe it's human grade, but a little out of my budget!

----------


## Snakeman

i feed Natural Balance. it's oganic and one of the good brands out there. i used to feed my dogs solid gold dry dog food but its like $57 for the 33lb bag of the wolf cub large breed puppy so i moved both my dogs(husky and chihuahua) to natural balance.

----------


## Reediculous

> I feed my dog Cannidae and also some raw food as per the Raw Meaty Bones plan. Works well for my guy!!



i feed all raw now ..... but when i did feed kibble i always used canidae!   i think the duck.   my dog loves it!  and when and if i go on vacation well bring canidae with us.

----------


## Reediculous

> I use Nutro Max dry food.  My blue heeler gets high energy and my shepherd gets a more standard adult food.  I use Pedigree wet food- the cuts of meat, not the loaf.  I have heard good things about Solid Gold.  I believe it's human grade, but a little out of my budget!


not to get off topic, but i love heelers!  any pics?

----------


## Zeus

> If you don't mind paying through the nose, Science Diet is very good. There is nothing wrong with Kirtland if your dog will eat it. My dogs will not eat Eukanuba.


You definately have to be careful when choosing dog foods.....Science Diet is actually one of the worst foods you can feed your dog.  Dogfoodanalysis.com is a really good site that reviews and breaks down pretty much every food out there.  If possible you should be feeding 5 or 4 star foods.

----------

_catawhat75_ (10-13-2008)

----------


## L.West

I have a Boxer and I have fed her Merrick (all flavors) an excellent dog food - human grade.

Right now (for a change of pace) i am feeding her Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul - it rated very highly also.

----------


## Bettacreek

I second this. Veterinarians are being paid to push Science Diet. I wouldn't trust my pet's nutrition to someone who took maybe 4 weeks in nutrition and is being paid to advertise a specific brand. Besides some of the Rx diets, they are no better than your basic grocery store brands, only that they're priced about 4 times as high. The Rx diets, well, you can use them, but, you can almost always solve your problems with a healthier (and most of the time cheaper) diet than the Rx Science Diet formulas.

----------


## Bettacreek

My above post was supposed to be quoting Zeus' post... Lol.

Anyways, my pups are being switched to Wellness Super5mix puppy chow. They'll be switched to Wellness CORE when they're older.

----------


## SilverWolf

I've been feeding my dog mainly Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul for many years now. I've tried changing it up now and then with other foods I feel are just as good or better, but find it hard to find good places to purchase the other foods. Most places seem to sell puppies at the pets stores that sell the foods and I won't buy anything from one of those stores.  But I've had nothing but good results from Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul.   :Good Job:

----------


## Reediculous

> I've been feeding my dog mainly Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul for many years now. I've tried changing it up now and then with other foods I feel are just as good or better, but find it hard to find good places to purchase the other foods. Most places seem to sell puppies at the pets stores that sell the foods and I won't buy anything from one of those stores.  But I've had nothing but good results from Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul.



i've heard good things about them

----------


## catawhat75

Ick @ Sciene cr@p! Lots of great advice in this thread. Personally I feed Evo which is a 6 star food. Zeus gave a great link that I think all pet owners should check out  :Smile:

----------


## nchapa

Dog food Analysis

This website is very helpful, it reviews most if not all dog foods.  You could be surprised at what your dog foods are rated at.

I feed Innova adults, one of the best.

----------


## Zeus

> I've been feeding my dog mainly Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul for many years now. I've tried changing it up now and then with other foods I feel are just as good or better, but find it hard to find good places to purchase the other foods. Most places seem to sell puppies at the pets stores that sell the foods and I won't buy anything from one of those stores.  But I've had nothing but good results from Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul.


I know Pet Supplies Plus sells quite a few of the 4 star foods.  The 5 star foods are pretty hard to find though.  The easiest way is just to go to your local pet store and write down various foods and research them on the Dogfoodanalysis website.  I had to do A LOT of food research to find a quality food that my Boxer wasn't allergic to.  I finally ended up with Wellness Core (grain free protein based food) and Simple Solutions Wellness (which isn't as good but it uses a limited number of ingredients to keep allergy problems to a minimum).  Canadae used to be really good as well but they recently changed their formula to save money.  Unfortunately they removed a few good key ingredients and added a few a bad ones.

----------

_SilverWolf_ (10-17-2008)

----------


## Zeus

> Ick @ Sciene cr@p! Lots of great advice in this thread. Personally I feed Evo which is a 6 star food. Zeus gave a great link that I think all pet owners should check out


Where do you buy your Evo from?  I haven't been able to find it anywhere  :Sad:

----------


## catawhat75

I buy it at Pet People. I know alot of stores like PetSmart don't carry it. You can always check their website, they have a link to search who carries it in your area.  www.naturapet.com

----------


## filly77

I've tried just about everything with my GSD and he's either allergic to it or cant digest it so he's stuck on Cali Natural. My chi was on diamonds Premium Edge for a while but we switched to solid gold's wee bits about 2 months ago and man... you can see the difference!!!!! she is literally happier & more playful!! Just wish my GSD could eat something a little more nutritious & tastier!

----------


## Zeus

> I've tried just about everything with my GSD and he's either allergic to it or cant digest it so he's stuck on Cali Natural. My chi was on diamonds Premium Edge for a while but we switched to solid gold's wee bits about 2 months ago and man... you can see the difference!!!!! she is literally happier & more playful!! Just wish my GSD could eat something a little more nutritious & tastier!


Yeah, it is amazing how an allergy to food totally changes the look and behavior of a dog.  My boxer is on Wellness Simple Solutions venison and rice.  I have pretty much eliminated food allergies....time to start looking at the enviroment.  I am going to have to schedule an appointment with a dog dermatologist.

----------


## janeothejungle

Avoderm dry and Halo 'Spot's Stew'. They love it.




Cheers,
Kat

----------


## bsd13

At the moment I don't have a dog but when I have I've always fed them a homemade raw diet.

----------


## Whittney32

Canidae! Helped with his 'tears'

----------


## stangs13

Exclusive from PMI. I also like the wellness.

----------


## catawhat75

> Canidae! Helped with his 'tears'


I used to feed my dogs Canidae and loved it. I am not happy with the new formula change though- neither are a great many people who previously had their dogs on it. All the sudden my dogs started refusing to eat the food, had runny nasty poo and horrible gas issues among other issues.

----------


## nchapa

Hey Zeus, sorry for stealing your link, i didnt recognize it since it wasn't hot.  Very informative website, I have used it for several years already.

By the way, I placed that link on its own thread, it should be a sticky on any message board.

----------


## Whittney32

> I used to feed my dogs Canidae and loved it. I am not happy with the new formula change though- neither are a great many people who previously had their dogs on it. All the sudden my dogs started refusing to eat the food, had runny nasty poo and horrible gas issues among other issues.


I was unaware they changed their formula until I read someone else's post but because my dog is (unfortunately) an outside dog temporarily, I wouldn't have noticed any runny poo or gas. Sounds like I need to find another food.. Anyone ever use Blackwood?

Or anyone have any good suggestions for food found in the SE.?

----------


## Zeus

> Hey Zeus, sorry for stealing your link, i didnt recognize it since it wasn't hot.  Very informative website, I have used it for several years already.
> 
> By the way, I placed that link on its own thread, it should be a sticky on any message board.


No big deal.....I have used that site quite a bit as well.  As you stated before, it is surprising to read about "staple" foods that the majority of people feed their dogs being so bad.

----------

